# How to go about insuring a metal framed home? AKA Barndominium?



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello!

My dad and I were discussing something we've recently come across. Metal buildings turned into homes. Some people use the term barndominium. Whatever you may call it, my dad is going to build it. He will have it built on a concrete slab with a crawl space. He has a buddy that will build the shell for around $12k and he plans to finish out the inside as if it were a regular standard home including all of the amenities that a regular home has. He has estimated his cost to be around $50k once all is said and done. He plans to do the majority of the work. The only issue he has is how he can get this insured. We live in North Alabama and if anyone can give us some insight as to how we could or should do this, please leave you comments!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I would think a metal framed house would be easier to insure than a wood framed as there is less fire hazard, and the construction would be tighter to withstand windstorms. I'd call an independent insurance broker -- one who represents several companies and let them go to bat for you. 
Just make sure everything is up to code and get inspections as you go along.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A Google Search might help.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

There are a lot of them built on slab with metal studs. Lots of commercial buildings and churches. I see no problem getting insurance. Is this going to be multipurpose or just a home?

....James


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

po boy said:


> A Google Search might help.


I have tried this. Several times in fact. I cannot seem to get a straight answer, which is why I have posted this. So thank you for your wonderful answer! Have a nice day!


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

jwal10 said:


> There are a lot of them built on slab with metal studs. Lots of commercial buildings and churches. I see no problem getting insurance. Is this going to be multipurpose or just a home?
> 
> ....James


Just a home. I thought the same thing. Everyone we have asked in our area looks at us like we are crazy!


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Jan 8, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> I would think a metal framed house would be easier to insure than a wood framed as there is less fire hazard, and the construction would be tighter to withstand windstorms. I'd call an independent insurance broker -- one who represents several companies and let them go to bat for you.
> Just make sure everything is up to code and get inspections as you go along.


Yes! I completely agree. My fiancÃ© and I have been thinking about doing this ourselves, too! I've heard pros and cons of building this type of "home". The only cons were getting financing to build it and getting insurance. I will definitely have my dad contact an independent insurance broker. Regardless, he will be building this and we can learn as we go from his experience! Thank you!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

A friend of mine built a combination barn/small apartment back in the 1980's and had a hard time finding a company that would insure it. She finally found one after a long search but it wasn't an easy process. 

Do you have an insurance agency nearby that represents multiple companies? If so, go talk to them and see what they say. If any of the companies they deal with don't insure this type of structure maybe they can point you in the right direction.

HTH!


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Just call for a homeowners policy, its no different than a brick home or anything else. When you call and they have the questionnaire on type of construction be forthcoming. There will be a siding question, be honest and say it has metal siding... They won't likely give you a price break for metal siding nor metal studs. 

You can insure ANY kind of structure... even traditionally hard to insure types... be sure to cover contents ect... but most standard policy's will take care of most folks, and there are add on riders for everything else too....

Call your current agent and discuss it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know how you will build a crawlspace foundation or why. Just a slab, metal studs and metal siding, no problem. We have many built that way here. Have to make sure and cover the condensation aspect right up front or it will be a problem....James


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

You will need to meet all building codes to get permits during building. Call your county inspector and run it by him. Then call several insurers in your area and discuss it. 
I wouldn't move forward without doing each.


----------



## Todd1538 (Mar 29, 2021)

whitneyk1719 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My dad and I were discussing something we've recently come across. Metal buildings turned into homes. Some people use the term barndominium. Whatever you may call it, my dad is going to build it. He will have it built on a concrete slab with a crawl space. He has a buddy that will build the shell for around $12k and he plans to finish out the inside as if it were a regular standard home including all of the amenities that a regular home has. He has estimated his cost to be around $50k once all is said and done. He plans to do the majority of the work. The only issue he has is how he can get this insured. We live in North Alabama and if anyone can give us some insight as to how we could or should do this, please leave you comments!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Did you ever end up building a metal framed home and getting insurance?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Todd1538 said:


> Did you ever end up building a metal framed home and getting insurance?


They haven't logged on in about 6 years.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Just pass building code in your area , no problem


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am building one right now. I called my insurance agent, he asked for the square footage, and too make sure everything wad up to code. He bundled it with my vehicle insurance, took about ten minutes.


----------

